# Re- Installing Mogrify after Crash



## grumply (Sep 5, 2014)

Due to a power cut, I lost my Lightroom Catalog.

Luckily I backup every time I exit Lightroom, so I restored from my latest backup. Nothing has been lost EXCEPT.......
its like I have just installed lightroom for the first time. Tips etc etc 

This is not an issue. My user defined presets are still there but when I come to export, the Mogrify plugin is not available. 
Who do I reinstall it without "donating" again ??


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 6, 2014)

You can just download it from the website and install it again. You'll need the serial number, if it doesn't show up.  That'll be in the confirmation email from when you donated.


----------



## grumply (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks for that. 

Could not find the confirmation email, but while searching as to what I could do, I found that on the Photographer Toolbox website, there is link to retrieve any lost registrations.
This worked and I am now back to where i was before the crash (I think)


----------

